# HSS925 height adjustment



## Philipcvb (Oct 28, 2017)

(sorry its a HSS 928) I just put a new height adjustment cable on my HSS928...when I pull the handle to put the machine into travel height it just drops back down. Is there and adjustment to stop this from happening?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, there is. here it is (this is for the latest US made HSS series units).


----------



## Philipcvb (Oct 28, 2017)

thanks for the info, I had seen that and tired it to no avail. However, I found the issue in the meantime...at the bottom end of the shock there is a button to set or release the shock, it had seized...a little WD40 and its right as rain.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Philipcvb said:


> thanks for the info, I had seen that and tired it to no avail. However, I found the issue in the meantime...at the bottom end of the shock there is a button to set or release the shock, it had seized...a little WD40 and its right as rain.


Glad to know that it's fixed. Yes, when you press the lever it pusher a small plunger.


----------

